# Fuel Gauge Wiring Help



## waltcoleman (Jun 21, 2011)

I bought an after market fuel gauge to replace my dead original gauge on my 65 GTO. The wiring is a bit different, I want to make sure I'm doing this right.

On the original, there were two wires plugging into the gauge...brown and tan. Is brown ignition, tan sending unit?

Also, on the new gauge, there are 3 connections, the 3rd being a ground connection. Did the original gauge not have a ground connection or is there a third wire to the original I'm missing?


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

According to my almost unreadable '67 wiring diagram, yes, the brown to ignition, tan to tank. The extra wire on the new gauge may be for illumination. My add on tach and temp gauge have white wires that go to a fuse source that is only on when headlights/parking lights are on. Hope this helps.


----------



## waltcoleman (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for confirming the brown and tan wires.

As for the other connection, I should have been more detailed. Yes, there is indeed a wire for a light, but the new gauge also has a ground connection and I see no ground connection on the original gauge. 

So I guess my question is, is there a ground wire that went from the fuel tank to the original gauge that I'm missing and has fallen free after all these years? Or do I just run a ground connection from the new gauge to the chassis?


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

I think there is basic ground for the dash. My high beam indicator was on and I learned that the high beam switch worked like a positive ground (I think). So when you stepped on the switch, you grounded the circuit allow juice to flow, and the high beam indicator would come on. So when it was on without the switch being pressed, it meant that the dash ground was weak. There was a screw up above the steering column that held the bottom of the dash assembly to the dash frame and that was the ground. It had fallen out. I didn't know it had fallen out so I grounded the dash with another wire. So I see no problem in running a new ground for your gauge.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

The whole dash has a ground... if you look at your instrument lights, they only have one wire going to them because when you plug the bulb in the housing for the bulb completes the circuit against the back of the dash... Same principle as your tail lights.


----------



## waltcoleman (Jun 21, 2011)

That makes sense...thank you both for the help.


----------

